# Strangles



## Cornish on the Cob (7 July 2015)

Does anyone know of any strangles cases in Cornwall/Devon?


----------



## proudwilliam (7 July 2015)

Yes I know  that there has been an outbreak at the Mare and Foal at Coombe Park Totnes.
Perhaps google them they have been very open and held a meeting to explain the details etc.


----------



## Welly (8 July 2015)

Why?


----------



## Welly (8 July 2015)

Liskeard police on their face book page has warned of a strangles out break on Bodmin Moor in the Caradon hill/Pensilva area, Cornwall


----------



## Under-the-radar (8 July 2015)

As in moor ponies with strangles?


----------



## mightymammoth (8 July 2015)

Taken from the liskeard police fb page...

Liskeard Police
Horse owners Bodmin Moor ****** URGENT*******
The RSPCA have confirmed that there are two roaming ponies on the moor with "Strangles". One case on the Pensilva side of Caradon Hill, the second on the Minions side of Caradon Hill.

Strangles is a highly infections horse disease with symptoms of fever, loss of appetite, abscesses on the head and neck in some animals. The most obvious symptom is a snotty nasal discharge. It can be transmitted among a horse population by dogs and people through close contact with infected animals or via water.

The Commoners Association are on the moor now dealing with the infected animals.

ADVICE:
1) Do not touch horses
2) Dog owners - do not let your dog go in any water on the moor - you will likely transmit the disease further
3) Ensure you wash your hands and clean off any footwear with disinfectant to prevent the spread
4) Riders - consider your route and avoid the area
5) Owners/riders - Do not let your horses drink water on the moor
6) Owners/riders - avoid contact with other horses

For further advice or if you are worried about an animal on the moor call
Bodmin Moor Commons Council 07703468628
RSPCA 0300 1234999
Trading Standards 0300 1234191 
APHA 01392 266373


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 July 2015)

Ohhh noooh........


----------



## Piglet (10 July 2015)

Sounds like moor ponies (poor things highly unlikely they have an official owner and will now probably suffer) I would have thought providing you stay clear of the ponies grazing and when you go through gates, satitize your hands, I can't see it been a major problem.


----------



## w1bbler (10 July 2015)

My vets told me that strangles is pretty much endemic on Dartmoor & Bodmin moor ( this was after diagnosing my horse with strangles several years ago). He commented that he probably caught it drinking from the wrong puddle on Dartmoor. At the time I never did anything other than hack locally & there were no known outbreaks at local yards.


----------



## hairycob (11 July 2015)

It's not at all uncommon for strangles infections to be completely asymptomatic so I would have assumed it would be endemic in any "wild" pony population.


----------

